# BEIJING | Sunshine Insurance HQ | 205m | 42 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://news.xinhuanet.com/house/2012-11/24/c_123996533.htm


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More renders. Desing by Woods Bagot
http://www.woodsbagot.com/project/sunshine-insurance-headquarters-office/


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

sweet sweet location :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The design and this skyscrapers' location looks superb kay:  .


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice addition to the Beijing skyline.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is very nice. With a transitions from a rectangular base to an oval shaped top.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-23 by 繁星的宇宙


----------



## digory (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*220 m U/C*, *plot Z2a*

by starry universe


----------



## digory (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Rui-Silva (Oct 8, 2015)

08-10-2016 by universo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-10-29 by 大刚


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-12-11 by 大刚


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-02-05 by 繁星的宇宙


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-24 by 繁星的宇宙


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-08-20 by 繁星的宇宙


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-10-23 by 大刚


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-06 by 大刚


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-01-24 via myway1943


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-05 by Wang小爷


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-20 from myway1943


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-04-07 by 繁星的宇宙


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-25 from myway1943


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

On hold?


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Apparently not according to CTBUH

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/sunshine-insurance-headquarters/26845

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186075&page=87


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-09 by 大刚

Not longer on hold


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

I walked by this two days ago and there's no activity on the site and no sign of progress.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

The core is rising though ^


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-04 by DAGANG


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

any updates ?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

There are not many locals posting here, and tourism is kind of dead.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-08 by mldzjj3

reduced to 205 m


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

Beijing has been very disappointing. Most building in the CBD have been reduced to under 300 meters due to political reasons. Not even sure if the observation deck from China Zun tower will even open. Do we have any news of new construction starts in the other Z plots ? I remember they started on Z8 that was a but more than 300 meters


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-22 by 尊龙丹心


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿洲 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Chris Zhang on 500px




​


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

These buildings are all too boxy and boring , given it’s the capital city


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 二爻吕 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 闻钟听雨 on 500px








by 闻钟听雨 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 冰上尉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by likolu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by XiaoxueLi on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 檀RAW on 500px








by 檀RAW on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Killua on 500px


​


----------

